# Opening Up to Rescuing Again...



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All... It's been a while since I've been around, it just got to be too much for me here for a while. I took your advice and didn't adopt again, much as so much of me had wanted to. When it came down to it, my heart just didn't feel ready and I realized I was trying to cover the pain of loss by distracting myself with someone new, which wouldn't have been right or fair to a dog. I've also moved to Northeast Ohio, so waiting ended up being better than schlepping a dog around before he got to know me so well.

But it's been just over 3 months and I'm opening myself to the idea again. I've decided that the right fit for me might take time to find, but I'll be open to it when it does happen. Here's what I'm looking and willing to wait for:

-male
-under age 7
-calm/laid back disposition (hoping for a sometimes cuddler but hoping not to have separation anxiety issues)
-housebroken
-no known medical issues (hoping for a vetted/neutered situation)

I know, it's a pretty major wishlist, and it's likely rare that a dog who fit this list would be in any shelter for more than 30 seconds, but like I said, I'm willing to wait. 


Thanks to all of you for your continued support, it truly has been a process.

~Kryss
munchkin1616 at juno dot com


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see some on Petfinder that meet all of your wants. A lot of them are owner surrender or an elderly owner passed away. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Have seen a few on petfinder so far, but either the fee is super high or the shelter has a list of requirements for adoption that I don't meet. For example, some won't adopt to a woman of child-bearing age because they say the woman may have a child and neglect or give away the dog. Some want bank statements showing a minimum of thousands in the bank in case emergency costs arise for the dog. Few things are more frustrating than trying to explain to such people that procreation won't be happening for me and that my bank account isn't huge -because- I spent so much to care for an animal. But I'll keep looking and believing that the right fit happens when it's supposed to.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Aww, Kryss - you will find your baby. I was able to adopt my fluff and I have three young kids and I never had to show a bank statement. Just keep looking. You could also try Craigslist. I have seen ads where people want to rehome their dogs. You'd have to be really careful about that but it's always worth a look.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our former SMer's, Maggie, does rescue in the Miami/Dade area and told me that there are Maltese in the shelters all the time there.

Of course, you are taking pot luck with health if you adopt directly from a shelter or Craigslist. Have you considered a retiree from one of the many Florida show breeders?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry you have had a hard time with the organizations you have contacted so far. I just want to offer hope, I have rescued three times now, never once did I have to show bank statements, just had to answer extensive questionaires and have visits. Two of the rescues happened when my children were 3 and 5, and after seeing the kids with the pups we were approved. 

The right organization and pup are out there for you, I am glad you are patient and willing to wait on them. Adopting (don't know if that is the correct term, someone correct me if not) a retired show/stud dog is a great option too. I have one of those now, with my little rescue and they are both awesome. I think these two are the only ways I will ever get a dog again. Love puppies, just don't want to train them!

Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> One of our former SMer's, Maggie, does rescue in the Miami/Dade area and told me that there are Maltese in the shelters all the time there.
> 
> Of course, you are taking pot luck with health if you adopt directly from a shelter or Craigslist. Have you considered a retiree from one of the many Florida show breeders?


Marge - Kryss left Florida and is now in Ohio.

I'm so happy you're back here Kryss and that you're settling down in Ohio. Really glad you didn't have a Maltese already and then have to move with one. I will keep my eyes and ears open too. Look on line or inquire on site for some of the adoption events at PetSmart or Petco too. Lynn posted that she participated on the side of a rescue at one of them and they adopted out a lot of dogs that day. The rescue I applied to and was approved by before I got Tyler did not look at my finances. Stay in touch here and I know you'll end up with the right match for you.:grouphug:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Didn't NCMR recently take in several malts from a puppy mill bust?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Marge - Kryss left Florida and is now in Ohio.
> 
> I'm so happy you're back here Kryss and that you're settling down in Ohio. Really glad you didn't have a Maltese already and then have to move with one. I will keep my eyes and ears open too. Look on line or inquire on site for some of the adoption events at PetSmart or Petco too. Lynn posted that she participated on the side of a rescue at one of them and they adopted out a lot of dogs that day. The rescue I applied to and was approved by before I got Tyler did not look at my finances. Stay in touch here and I know you'll end up with the right match for you.:grouphug:





StevieB said:


> Didn't NCMR recently take in several malts from a puppy mill bust?


Since you're in Ohio now, NCMR would be a great rescue to work with. You need to go ahead and fill out an application and be pre-approved so when the perfect little boy is turned in you will be considered. The most adoptable ones rarely make it to Petfinder.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you see Charlie at Northcentral Maltese Rescue. He's being fostered in MN but there might be transport worked out to get him. Adopt Maltese Rescue Oh, I just saw that he's 8. But there are several others as well. I would get an application into them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi
I too saw a couple boys on rescue sites yesterday. I asked a couple ladies that are involved in rescue groups locally and they said there are no financial statements or child bearing age data requirements on app. Is this just on petfinder that you encountered these requirements? But I do also remember you posted last year saying this was an issue for you. In case I should look into rescue for myself, would like to avoid these routes. 
Hugs and good luck to you. 
Kandis


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Did you see Charlie at Northcentral Maltese Rescue. He's being fostered in MN but there might be transport worked out to get him. Adopt Maltese Rescue Oh, I just saw that he's 8. But there are several others as well. I would get an application into them.


Oh, that little Charlie is ADORABLE!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

the info I'm seeing for such requirements are on petfinder so far... will research Charlie and see... am just hoping for a younger dog because I don't know that I could handle another loss super fast after getting to know him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks !!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to Ohio. If you find a fluff and need help with transport,let me know,I'm in NW Ohio. I'm also planning a puppy party/meet up this August. Hope you'll come! I'll have more details soon.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Susensmaltese.com states she had a older client who has a 4 1/2 year old male that she can't take to a retirement center and is looking for a home, I don't know if he is still available. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Best Friends Rescue has a sweet boy, Milo, who is 2 or 3 years old. The rescue is in Maumee Ohio. Milo weighs 5 pounds and is a doll!!!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

munchkin1616 said:


> Hi All... It's been a while since I've been around, it just got to be too much for me here for a while. I took your advice and didn't adopt again, much as so much of me had wanted to. When it came down to it, my heart just didn't feel ready and I realized I was trying to cover the pain of loss by distracting myself with someone new, which wouldn't have been right or fair to a dog. I've also moved to Northeast Ohio, so waiting ended up being better than schlepping a dog around before he got to know me so well.
> 
> But it's been just over 3 months and I'm opening myself to the idea again. I've decided that the right fit for me might take time to find, but I'll be open to it when it does happen. Here's what I'm looking and willing to wait for:
> 
> ...


 That's not to much to wish for love, somewhere out there is a little boy waiting to be rescued by you. You take your time. All good things come to those who wait. Welcome back!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm so happy you are considering adopting a rescue! I looked at Charlie's bio on NMR's site and he looks/sounds perfect. As you know, 8 years is not old for a Maltese. If taken good care of they can easily live 15-17 years, maybe longer. One of my rescues, Audrey, is 8 years old and she is more active and playful than my 3 year old. People always think she is the puppy, LOL. 
I have volunteered for NMR before. Just to let you know, Mary can come across as somewhat abrasive but her heart is in the right place and one thing you can be certain of with NMR, you will know everything there is to know about that dog's health and personality. They will be very open, they truly want to find the best possible home for each pup. NMR does not ask for bank statements. I think Charlie sounds perfect for you, a cuddler, good health, 100% house broken. I'm sure he would blossom under your love and care. Go for it!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Milo is a real cutie pie! Looks so sweet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kryss - Mary Palmer's phone number is on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's site. Call her, but don't leave a message if she doesn't answer - keep trying her. She gets so many phone calls that she can't return them all so just keep trying to get in touch with her. There are more fluffs in NMR than what are on the site that pits worth a conversation with Mary. 

I know she checks references but don't think she wants to see bank statements. She will ask a lot of questions to make sure fluffs go to the right home.

Good luck!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm sorry you have had a hard time with the organizations you have contacted so far. I just want to offer hope, I have rescued three times now, never once did I have to show bank statements, just had to answer extensive questionaires and have visits. Two of the rescues happened when my children were 3 and 5, and after seeing the kids with the pups we were approved.
> 
> The right organization and pup are out there for you, I am glad you are patient and willing to wait on them. Adopting (don't know if that is the correct term, someone correct me if not) a retired show/stud dog is a great option too. I have one of those now, with my little rescue and they are both awesome. I think these two are the only ways I will ever get a dog again. Love puppies, just don't want to train them!
> 
> Good luck and don't give up!


Such good advice!!! :thumbsup: All of the Maltese Rescue organizations listed on this forum are great... and I am definitely of child-bearing age :blink: 26, and was not asked to show bank statements :huh: however, my Ozzie's fee was very high for a rescue $500 :smilie_tischkante: but he was worth every penny! only 2 yrs old, used as a breeding stud -- possible BYB but don't think they had a ton of dogs -- purebred, healthy, just very shy, but he has begun to come out of his shell around strangers :wub:
Also great advice from Maggie!!!! Keep looking!!! Don't give up!!!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

munchkin1616 said:


> Hi All... It's been a while since I've been around, it just got to be too much for me here for a while. I took your advice and didn't adopt again, much as so much of me had wanted to. When it came down to it, my heart just didn't feel ready and I realized I was trying to cover the pain of loss by distracting myself with someone new, which wouldn't have been right or fair to a dog. I've also moved to Northeast Ohio, so waiting ended up being better than schlepping a dog around before he got to know me so well.
> 
> But it's been just over 3 months and I'm opening myself to the idea again. I've decided that the right fit for me might take time to find, but I'll be open to it when it does happen. Here's what I'm looking and willing to wait for:
> 
> ...


I just picked up a 3 year old boy today from a bad situation and thought about your post. How far are you from Chicago? He needs a vet visit and neuter, but I will keep you posted if you are interested.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

What do you know about him? I'd love to hear details... email me? munchkin1616 at juno dot com


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Kryss! Just wanted to say hi and I'm so glad you're resuming your search now that you're settled 

Hugs,


----------

